# Dual Subwoofers



## Navigator (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a newbie to HTS with my first appeal for help. I have visited numerous web sites featuring DIY home theaters and have seen a few with a dual subwoofer setup. My question is should I consider adding a second subwoofer in the new home theater I am in the process of building.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely, as long as they're sufficiently similar subs.

Advantages include 3-6db more output + Cleaner in-room response with less nulls (easier to get flat response at multiple seating positions + lower distortion levels + more difficult to localize a sound if it's coming from different places.

Multiple subs still aren't a substitute for mains that can produce great mid/upper bass but they're a good way of getting great sub-bass.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> Definitely, as long as they're sufficiently similar subs.
> 
> Advantages include 3-6db more output + Cleaner in-room response with less nulls (easier to get flat response at multiple seating positions + lower distortion levels + more difficult to localize a sound if it's coming from different places.
> 
> Multiple subs still aren't a substitute for mains that can produce great mid/upper bass but they're a good way of getting great sub-bass.


I 100% agree, i think all of the bases are coverd right here as to why 2 subs are a great advantage.:T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, Navigator.

I use duals to great effect. :hsd:


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Bambino!!! Did u say all the ' basses ' are covered? !lol


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Stitch said:


> Bambino!!! Did u say all the ' basses ' are covered? !lol


LOL! Bass, gotta love it.:bigsmile:


----------

